# Moultrie Ga Car Show - The Hershey of the South Nov 18-21



## JOEL (Nov 8, 2021)

Vendor setup Thursday. Swap meet friday-sunday. Huge swap meet, vendors bring everything, not just car stuff. Several regular bike people come to this event.


----------



## Schwinny (Nov 13, 2021)

Moultrie.
Moultrie, Ga.
I did my high School Penance outside Thomasville. Haven't been back since 83' but Moultrie was a two horse town even back then. Hard to imagine it being a big place now that would host a huge car event. I swung through Thomasville last Spring and it has gotten 10 times bigger so I guess it stands to reason.
I'd go see that if I were close...


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

Moultrie car swap has been a big deal for many years


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 13, 2021)

YES .... this is a HUGE Event.  It has been held on the weekend PRIOR to the Turkey Rod Run in Daytona for Decades ....

Folks come down South from up North who are heading to Daytona the following weekend and get 2 HUGE Events Back-to-Back.

As @JOEL stated above .... this is mostly automotive BUT there is antiques, vintage bike stuff, tools, Man Cave items, etc. a whole smorgasbord of stuff.

@Schwinny .... it is held at the Moultrie airport facility ... and it is enormous .... the little town swells to 200x its normal size.

@bikebozo is correct .... is has been a HUGE deal for decades.  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 13, 2021)

I went there many times in the 80s , Moultrie Georgia is where I found a Bluebird in a tobacco warehouse, I am looking forward to going to the turkey Rod Run , to walk around, and maybe get a prize , Good luck to everyone in there searchs


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2021)

Be sure to look over by the Propane building for good deals!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Any pics from this? Any good bikes show up? V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Nov 29, 2021)

I didn't take a lot of pix. It was busy as usual, good turnout. I bought a very nice Columbia model 60 shaft drive with the Hartford coaster spoon brake, transitional American Bicycle Co badge topper, and several accessorys. Flat Tire came down from Ohio and shopped. He got some good signs.


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 29, 2021)

Wasn’t. Much bike stuff but a good swap anyway, just never know what’s gonna show up…
Picked up a couple signs and old thermometers, was nice to be in the warm weather!


----------



## JOEL (Nov 29, 2021)

I missed one other good bike by a few seconds. It was a Schwinn DX factory whizzer-ready model.


----------

